# 5htp + kave kava root



## This Right Here (Aug 13, 2012)

I have been taking 5-htp 100mg, w/b6 20mg(1/day), and kava kava root 225mg (3/day). In about 30-45 minutes, I feel great! I have been doing it for about a week now, I feel like I'm thinking clearer and I honestly feel more confident.. It's weird, I'll update later.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I've heard only good things about both.


----------

